# Olympus IS 1000



## ptomb (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich suche die Bedienungsanleitung zu einer Olympus IS 1000. Weiß vielleicht jemand wo ich sowas finden kann bzw. hätte jemand eine Kopie für mich? Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## trixi (16. Juni 2004)

ich grüsse dich grünschnabel und alle anderen

ich suche auch die bedienungsanleitung für die Olympus IS 1000...kann uns da jemand vieleicht weiter helfen?

"ne anleitungskopie"würde mir da schon reichen 

danke euch schonma
meine addisteffisteffi31@hotmail.com


----------



## Vitalis (17. Juni 2004)

Im Notfall gäbe es hier  eine. Ansonsten kann ich leider nicht helfen..


----------



## Misternorton (22. Juli 2004)

*Anleitung IS 1000*

Hallo,

also ich habe ebenfalls eine Olympus IS 1000.

Die Bedienungsanleitung habe ich in deutsch und in englisch.
Gegen Kostenerstattung kann ich sie fotokopieren lassen.

Gruß Rudolf


----------



## skorpion45 (4. Januar 2008)

Was würde dies Kosten die Anleitung per E-Mail zu verschicken? an: hansjoerg.doerr@t-online.de


----------



## thomki (10. März 2009)

Hallo bin neu hier und auch ich bräuchte eine Bedienungsanleitung für die IS 1000. Könnte mir jemand auch eine besorgen?
Vielen Dank im Vorab!!


----------



## akrite (10. März 2009)

...eine IS 1000 kenne ich nicht, aber schaust Du hier !


----------



## thomki (11. März 2009)

Das scheints zu sein vielen Dank )


----------

